# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله (( الجديد)).

## أبو مقبل

بشرى اليوم الإطلاق التجريبي لموقع الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله 


http://www.khudheir.com/

----------


## آل عامر

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

ما شاء اللَّه !

موقع رائع !

بارك اللَّهُ فيكم أخانا أبا مقبل،ونفع بشيخنا الحبيب العلاّمة عبد الكريم الخُضَيْر

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم

----------


## إياد العكيلي

نفع الله بهذا الموقع الطيب ...

وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ...

----------


## عبوش عوض

بارك الله في الموقع وفي الشيخ ومحبيه ، وفي كل طالب للعلم الشرعي ، ومن قال آمين ..

----------

